# Windows Live Mail Export/Import



## Gez (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi New Member here posting his first question, can you help please?

I wish to transfer the messages in my WLMail on my pc to my WLMail on my laptop.

I have already set up my email accounts on my laptop so just need advice on how to get the messages across.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## His Technicion (Feb 14, 2008)

Windows Mail has an "export" function and you can save the file to Desktop, transfer to USB drive or CD/DVD and then "import" that file to the other computer.

This will work for Contacts and Mail, but I've not been able to get the Message Rules to transfer over easily.

However, I DID find the registry entries where the Message Rules are stored and I transfered those over, but WM ran VERY buggy afterwards, and I would not recommend trying it.


----------



## His Technicion (Feb 14, 2008)

He posted at least something. Are we understaffed ?


----------

